# Divertimento, op. 40, no. 6 by Mauro Giuliani



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Divertimento, op. 40, no. 6 
by Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)





also part of Open Classical At Home Showcase Aug 18


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks Ming. Delightful as usual. Hope you are having a good summer.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

you too! thanks KapnKrunch!


----------

